# buying a used lens.. nikon 18-105 with a "broken rail"



## austriker (Nov 29, 2009)

hi there,
so i am talking to a guy on craigslist who has a d90, sigma 70-300, and an 18-105 for sale for $900. but he said his brother broke a part off on the 18-105. so he said it is a 'broken rail' and he took to some guy to get it appraised. sounds like it would cost $135 to fix it. i wanted to make sure that he telling the truth. i will post an image of what broke off. what do you guys think? is it a good deal/is it a broken rail? is he trying to scam me, will it cost more??

thanks!!

here is what broke off:







and here is everything i might buy for $900.. pretty good deal i think, provided that the 18-105 is fixable


----------



## Eco (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking at the first picture I can't figure out where that is on the lens and I have the same one.  If it does not effect the operation of the lens I would not spend the money since you can invest the money on a better lens.  $135 + your time when they are selling on Ebay for $300-$350ish........up to you.


----------



## austriker (Nov 29, 2009)

" It connects to the camera body as normal and can take pictures but you would have to hold it on."
thats what he told me... i guess somehow the lens wont stay connected with the piece broken off.. 
i think that his sale is a good deal, considering i can get a d90 with 18-105. i would sell the sigma and it would cover the cost fixing the kit lens.. that is assuming it would cost what the seller told me..



Eco said:


> I would not spend the money since you can invest the money on a better lens.



what would be a better lens to get? i think the 18-105 is quite a fair coverage of ranges..


----------



## Eco (Nov 30, 2009)

IMO, resell on Sigma sort of sucks but check Craiglist  & Ebay to see what you will get.

The 18-105 is a great all purpose lens and it will take good pictures.
A better lens........depends on what you shoot.  Faster glass is all over the place  in that range but not really for the whole range.  Everything sort of cuts off at 70mm (24-70, 35-70) and then at 70 to above your range.  

Google for Nikon repair and confirm the repair price or just accept that you are getting a good deal for the whole package.  

BTW, how many shots did he take with the camera?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 30, 2009)

Things to think about before you buy this stufff -

How was the lens broken - was it dropped? Was the lens on the camera when the whole thing was dropped, but you don't know that?

The lens has issues you know about, and maybe some that haven't even shown up yet... What good is a lens that you have to hold onto to use it? Lens is broken, you HAVE to get it fixed, but do you even want the lens after it has been repaired?

Does the lens rattle when you shake it, could there be anything else loose inside, any other problems that might show up later that you don't yet know about? Nikon lenses are expensive glass (fragile to some extent), and were not made to be handled roughly.

But what about the camera body, could it flake out later because it has been dropped, but you don't know it yet?

This is a buyers market, not like he has people waiting in line to buy a broken lens (no matter what he says). Come up with a price for the rest of the stuff, then add maybe $50.00 for the broken lens. Let him take some of the risk, or keep everything.

Pick a price you would pay for the camera (you can buy a used Nikon D90 for less than $700.00, add $50.00 (at the most) for the Sigma, and $50.00 (at the most) for the broken Nikon lens.  That puts you in the $800.00 range, BUT THEN you have to pay to fix the lens, so that puts you back to $935.00  Is THIS one worth that much considering the unknown risk that could be at your expense?

Detach your emotions - make it a buyers market in your favor - if he doesn't meet your price, then walk away, flashing your cash in front of him as you do.

Not like you cannot find another deal out there.

Is there a camera repair service in your area where the two of you could meet to have the lens and camera looked at - and if he won't do that what does that tell you? Sellers who want $$ are not always the most honest people.

We all know how badly you want a camera, and how that feels, but be aware that what you save now could cost you later, maybe big time.

Ever hear the Latin phrase "caveat emptor", "let the buyer beware"?

Let the brother buy the broken lens, why should it cost YOU?

This one is not that good a deal when you run the numbers without the emotion...

Good luck!


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd pass on it, that Siggy is a POS lens and that 18-105, from your description, sounds like it has a broken mount.  This could possibly mean that the camera was dropped.  Maybe not, but the mount was broken somehow.  He could have dropped the lens as well, so it could have "other" damage too.

I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## lamergod (Nov 30, 2009)

I think it's the lens mount that is chipped off.The known soft spot for 18-105 is the plastic lens mount,if you do a google about 18-105 chipped off mount,you would loads of results.My cousin's boyfriend also had is 18-105 lens mount chipped off


----------



## JamesMason (Nov 30, 2009)

lamergod said:


> I think it's the lens mount that is chipped off.The known soft spot for 18-105 is the plastic lens mount,if you do a google about 18-105 chipped off mount,you would loads of results.My cousin's boyfriend also had is 18-105 lens mount chipped off



I despise plastic lens mounts, they almost make me want to go canon in protest.


----------



## austriker (Nov 30, 2009)

dang. thanks guys for the reality check.. i think ill pass on his camera with the broken lens.. come to think of it if i ever want to sell the lens, this broken issue, even if i get it fixed, might not be the greatest sell point  for it..


----------

